# Nail clipping?



## SezteC (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello.

As the title says!

Unfortunally my male budgie's nail is grown up

I'm little concerned to clip it by myself as i know there is veins in their nail area
And do heard that budgies (Birds) could die of blood loss

Any idea how i can do it other than going to bird stores?


But i heard in the news that one store replaced bird with another because they clipped it wrong and the bird died. So i'm worried to go to stores too.


I do have nail cutters (for birds) but as i said i'm worried.

Any ideas? It's stopping my biirds to mate too


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The information in this article should help you feel more confident. I would advise having a friend or family member assist you.

How to Trim your Bird's Nails*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

It's good that you're very aware of the dangers of clipping the nails. It's more difficult the smaller they are. Make sure you're in good lighting, and have good eyesight (or use glasses if needed). It helps to clip just a tiny bit _less_ than you think you have to. Err on the side of not enough, and always have styptic powder or corn starch on hand to stop any bleeding if necessary.

Edit: I just thought of something that might make it easier. Even if you have great eyesight, it will make it easier to clip under a large magnifying glass, if you can find one with a suction cup or can be mounted and held steady.


----------

